# bacon cure



## ryan eusterwiemann (Aug 19, 2010)

iam curing bacon for the first time.

i have been curing pork bellies ( 10 days )

the last few day they seem to be getting black spots on them.

they are also not firming up.

is it possible that the bellies are picking up oxidation form the wire racdk i have them on.

just looking for answers.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2010)

I hope you have them in a baggy of some sort. If you don't I don't think that I would smoke them. They should have gone bad by now just in the re-frig. Now If you have them in a baggie then I would take them out and wash them off and see if the spots come off. Now look closely at them spots and make sure that it's not any mold of any kind. But I'm not and expert so maybe some who knows alot more then me will stop in shortly but wait till someone that really knows tells you something. Maybe take a picture of it and post that would help alot too.


----------



## ak1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Could you post some pictures?

From your post, I'm getting the impression that the belly is not bagged.

If, that's the case, I fear, your pork belly is going bad. When I did my batch I noticed it firming up within the first day.


----------



## ryan eusterwiemann (Aug 19, 2010)

yea it is bagged.

it is on wire rack on sheet pan in clear garbage bag, with twist tie.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Aug 19, 2010)

Cure and metal is never a good idea........definately post pictures.  Curing is a chemical reaction and metal reacts to it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

ryan eusterwiemann said:


> iam curing bacon for the first time.
> 
> i have been curing pork bellies ( 10 days )
> 
> ...


Ryan,

Can you tell us more about what you did so far. Pictures would be nice, but if you can't do that, at least tell us the steps you went through, what you used as cure, and how much you used. I too am worried you didn't put the bellies in a bag, because you mentioned "oxidation from the wire rack".

Much better to be safe than sorry.

Bearcarver


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm no expert but what ive read is to cure them in a non-metalic bowl or use baggies. I've been using a pyrex dish myself.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 19, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Can you tell us more about what you did so far. Pictures would be nice, but if you can't do that, at least tell us the steps you went through, what you used as cure, and how much you used. I too am worried you didn't put the bellies in a bag, because you mentioned "oxidation from the wire rack".
> 
> ...


Ryan

Bear is kind of a guru on bacon so I would pay attention to what he has to offer for ya - We do need more info though - how much do the bellies weigh and what kind of cure did you use and how much - if you can post some pics that may help too. We just want to try and ensure you don't get ill


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes more info is needed.  If in doubt throw it out! 

Also to consider is you mentioned a clear trash bag with twist tie.  Twist ties usually have a cheap wire core.  Also not all plastic is equal.  Some trash bags have sents and other things embedded in them.  I would try and use either a food certified plastic bag like a baggy or vac bag.  A large oven roasting bag would probably work.  Or try and find a large plastic food bowl container of some sort.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2010)

ryan eusterwiemann said:


> yea it is bagged.
> 
> it is on wire rack on sheet pan in clear garbage bag, with twist tie.


ryan,

You were posting this while I was typing post # 6. I didn't ignore it---I just didn't see it until now.

So far I have always used zip-lock storage or freezer bags. They are very clean & chemical free.

Bear


----------



## dixievet (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a question - I just put some bellies in the fridge to cure today. Each belly is about 10# and I made a cure using the following:

Tenderquick

Sugar in the raw

Onion powder

Garlic powder

Cayene pepper

Black Pepper

Juniper Berries

After I had them rubbed, I put them in a nice rubbermaid tub with a lid and put them in the fridge for the next 7-10 days.

Do I need to put these in a different container or will they be ok in the tub I have placed them in to cure?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## ak1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Personally, I would'nt be comfortable with the tub. I prefer to see the bellies in a bag. That way there is minimal airspace around the meat and the moisture that is released helps with the curing process.


----------

